# Thinkers victims of emotional manipulation



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Um feelers can be emotionally manipulated, too.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

@Boolean11



Kanerou said:


> And those who have responded to the topic either didn't find this to be the case or found it to occur far less than other kinds of manipulation. *As a side note, it rather sounds if you are asking if Logicals have found themselves in a situation regarding emotional manipulation (be it guilt-tripping, trying to sweep them along in the feeling while suggesting they not think about it too hard, etc), and asking how they coped.*


Rereading the OP again, this is pretty much what you're asking. Why would a Logical necessarily work on his/her Ethics functions to cope with being manipulated in such a manner?


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

This can really be any type - usually naive people become victims of emotional manipulation (e.g. like through infomercials). In fact, it's quite true that thinkers can emotionally manipulate other thinkers - emotional manipulation is unlikely type related - it depends on what you're viewing as "manipulative" about it. I know plenty of very emotionally manipulative inferior feeling types - they're just kind of unsophisticated and transparent with it though. Tertiary can be as sophisticated as anyone else with it, though.


----------

